# Fränkische



## Wern (23. Juli 2004)

N'abend
Hab nächste Woche vor mit ein paar Leuten in die Fränkische (Muggendorf und Umgebung) zum biken zu fahren. Jetzt frag ich mal die einheimischen was sich dort besonders anbietet. welche Pensionen (so um 20 Euros die Nacht), wo kann ich Bikes ausleihen und welche Strecken sind denn ein Muss. Waren letztes Jahr in Betzenstein und Pottenstein und haben so auf Gut Glück Singletrails gesucht. Ging schon auch aber vielleicht gibts ja was besonderes. 
Also schreibt mal eure Geheimtips.
Dankschön mal im Vorraus
WErn


----------



## kutas (24. Juli 2004)

closed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Palmer Jr. (24. Juli 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> closed


ich glaub bei dir is auch was geclosed, kutas.

also Bikeverleih gibts zwischen Streitberg und Gasseldorf an der Wiesent,
der Kollege hat auch nen Laden in FO , "Radhaus" ruf den Typen mal an und der hilft dir sicher dabei nee schöne Tour zufindén.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (25. Juli 2004)

Tach,
die besten Wege verrät man nur ungern,
aber mit einer Fritsch-Wanderkarte und etwas Phantasie
kann nichts schiefgehn


----------



## Wern (25. Juli 2004)

so dankschön erstmal. Karte hab ich und dann werd ich mal den Meister Bikeverleih anrufen.


----------



## maggus12345 (25. Juli 2004)

falls irgendwer schöne freeride strecken in der fränkischen kennt, wäre es schön, wenn er sie hier reintstellen könnte. wir sind ab und zu mal um pottenstein herum unterwegs, aber irgendwie fehlt der anspruch. sind halt wanderwege. vielleicht kennt jemand ja ne schöne wurzelabfahrt oder was mit ein paar kleinen sprüngen drin.

greets

markus


----------



## merkt_p (26. Juli 2004)

Tolle Strecke ab Streitberg siehst Du hier "www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de" in der Rubrik "Ereignisse/ Heinrich Uhl Weg".

Aber versau uns unseren Ruf nicht, achte auf Wanderer und am meisten Spass hast Du in der Woche Mo - Fr.

Viele Grüsse und stramme Wadeln

Martin

bester Bikeverleih -> eigenes Bike!!!
ansonsten gibt es einen in Muggendorf direkt an der B470.


----------



## maggus12345 (29. Juli 2004)

keine angst, ich versau euch den ruf sicher nicht. bin eher der "freundlich-grüßer". sobald ich ma zeit finde (hoffentlich am wochenende) werd ich mir die strecke ma ansehen. vielen dank für den tipp.

greets

markus


----------



## Wern (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Bin die Strecke von Streitberg nach Gössweinstein vorgestern gefahrn. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Unter der Woche auch echt wenige Wanderer unterwegs. 
Warn auch noch aufm Walberla, Ruine Neideck, Po0ttenstein und so weiter. ist auf jeden Fall saustark dort. Karte aber unbedingt notwendig sonst rastet mann aus. 
mfg WErn


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2004)

hi,

wir waren gestern im paradiestal unterwegs (irgendwo zwischen würgau und hollfeld). haben auch ein paar nette strecken gefunden, allerdings nix wirklich weltbewegendes. kennt sich irgendwer in diesem gebiet aus und hat evtl. ein paar tipps für mich???

greets

markus


----------

